# Fort Worth - Fly Fishing Film Tour - May 22



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

I was wishing I was back in Houston so I go go to this at I-Fly when I saw it was being hosted here in Fort Worth by Backwoods at the Modern Art Muesum on May 22nd.
A cash bar and casting event starts at 6:00 PM and showtime at 7:30 PM.
Check the link below or go to Backwoods website/Facebook.

Hope some fellow DFW 2Coolers can make it.

http://lonestarfilmsociety.com/back...ciety-present-the-fly-fishing-film-tour-2011/

Cheers
Leadweight


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Take some sedatives with you, you'll need them. Awesome show! I'm going to head up a Texas Flyfishers Trip to Louisana next December...I'm Calling it MARSH MADDNESS! You'll see why! Have fun!


----------



## 808Ryan (Feb 28, 2011)

I might have to drop by on sunday


----------



## leadweight (Mar 4, 2006)

Went to the Film fest tonight. Should of took those sedatives like "Golden" suggested. I am fired up to go wave a stick now. Be some good fishing tonight in my dreams. If you get a chance to catch the traveling film fest it was worth it. I think my favorite was sharks on a fly. The best line were the muskie fly fisherman, one of them said "open a box of muskie flys and women will giggle and smile, try that with a box of nymphs and sow bugs."
Leadweight
Tight lines


----------

